# Melafix overdose....need advice ASAP



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Guys....I just realized that I've been overdosing with melafix since yesterday, I added 10 ml per 10 gallon instead of 5ml....So far I haven't seen any of my fish acting weird, but I did some research and apparently some people got their whole tank wipe out....The reason I dose it because some of my angel fish had some torn fins and some white film on their body, Since I dose yesterday I noticed a that some of the white film is almost gone, but now I'm kinda paranoid, it's midnight now and my tank has been lights out for an hour now, do you guys think I should leave it or do a water change....thanks.....


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

I think they should be okay if you just do a large water change and use carbon filter to help remove the medication. Did you just get the angle fish or have you had them for a while?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Do a 50% water change. That will correct your dosage. However you will probably be ok as the dosage directions indicate to treat daily for 7 days and then do a water change.


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys....so I decided not to disturb the tank last night and check up on them this morning...seems like everything is alright no sign of stress on any fish so I will leave it...Yes the instruction says daily for a week so I wont be putting any for 2 days cause I double dose for the last 2 days.....I just got the angel fish last week or so and I don't have a quarantine tank that's why I'm medicating the whole tank.....


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Since water quality is key to healing I think you'd be better off doing a water change to lower the amount of Melafix. Actually doing daily partial water changes while dosing with Melafix is a good idea. Just obviously do the water change before you dose with Melafix and make sure you're using a good quality dechlorinator

Robin


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've just discovered how easy it is to overdose with the Melafix. Instructions do not make it clear that using the measuring cap gives you 10ML rather than the 5ML per 10 gallons per dose. Be aware that there are marks on the measuring cap but they are not obvious and easily missed. Easy to double dose if you expect the capfull to be the same amount as referred to in the directions.

While we are here, I have a question on water changes. Robin says:


> Actually doing daily partial water changes while dosing with Melafix is a good idea. Just obviously do the water change before you dose with Melafix


Wondering what your thinking is here. Nothing obvious from the API instructions indicate that, so is there something else we don't know about? I had assumed it was designed to build up slowly or perhaps becomes ineffective, maybe even evaporating. Since the API instructions say do a water change after 7 days, I had deferred as water changes can be stressful to sick fish. Explain, please?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Exposure to light makes Melafix ineffective. That's why it is in a brown bottle. And the reason for the daily water changes is because it's good for the injured fish.


----------



## MNCproductions (Feb 27, 2010)

Water change. Water change. Water change.


----------

